# Farmall 806 Hydraulic Help



## dirte1333 (Aug 18, 2011)

I am mounting a front end loader on my 806, the loader came with a wobble stick and I would like to hook it up to a dedicated pressure and return port. I have located two plugs on the right side under the seat that might be what I am looking for, the rear one is a solid plug about 1 inch long when opened it spews fluid at low pressure the other has a ported plug with a screen in it and it seems to be under high pressure. It might be a pressure relief valve or something I don't know.


----------

